# Best Friends Feral Cat webpage



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I came across lots of article about feral cats on the Best Friends website. I thought Id post it so if new people to TNR or Feral Cats would like to read up on the movement to protect and S/N and caregive feral colonies.

*http://network.bestfriends.org/feralcatprogram/news/*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great site, Merry!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. I'll ditto Marie! Amazing site packed with info.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks, Merry! That will be very helpful.


----------

